# Satellite radio making inroads



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://www.tcpalm.com/tcp/business/article/0,2541,TCP_998_3335264,00.html


> ...Although some industry watchers question those high-priced investments, the strategy of shelling out big bucks for programming could pay off. Analysts estimate satellite radio could attract up to 30 million customers nationwide by the end of the decade.....


----------

